# How long can a betta survive being shipped in the mail?



## rosebride (Jan 2, 2017)

I just purchased my first betta fish from a breeder in the US. It was shipped priority on Thursday the 1st. I was supposed to received it on Saturday the 3rd. Its prob not going to arrive till this Monday.  I'm starting to freak out a bit. How concerned should I be? Is the fish likely to survive? Any advice for dealing with a fish that"s stressed from shipping? I would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I haven't ordered online before, but the fish should be fine. Make sure you have his tank set up before you get him so you can put him right in. Welcome to the world of bettas - and this forum!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He should be fine unless he's been exposed to extremely hot or cold temperatures for an extended period of time. I've had them take a week or so to get to me with no issues.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## rosebride (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok cool. Thanks a bunch. I've been really freaking out about it. ^_^ I've been lurking on the forums for a while and finally decided to get a betta of my own.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Keep us posted and upload some photos when you get him. Oh, and it's mandatory you tell us his name if he has one. ;-)


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


When you receive the betta, dose water conditioner (Seachem Prime is the best) in the bag, float it in the tank for 15 minutes, then put the betta in the tank. Do not add the water betta came with in the tank. It's the best and easiest method for both the owner and the betta.


I can imagine how worried you are. I've never ordered fish online, but every time I order plants, I get anxious because USPS service in my area sucks. If you ever order betta or plants online nest time, be sure to ask the seller to ship on Saturday, Monday or Tuesday so that you'll likely to receive it before weekend. You can also ask the seller to have it send to your local post office for pick up. You'll have to watch the tracking information because they won't let you know when the package is ready for pick up though. USPS offers 2 - 3 days priority shipping but they don't guarantee it.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Good advice from ryry. That "dose" of Prime only needs to be a drop. When in the bag, fish respiration increases CO2. This turns the water acidic, which renders any build up of ammonia as harmless ammonium. When you open the bag, the CO2 immediately outgasses which rapidly turns the ammonium into harmful ammonia. The Prime is to lock up this ammonia and protect the fish.

The 15 minute float is to partially equalize temperature.


----------

